# Stanley HID User Manual



## dj_spanky_1505 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Stanley HID3000 manual?*

I just recently bought a Stanley HID3000 off of ebay. It did not come with a manual and I was wondering if there is an online manual available somewhere. If there isn't, what are some crucial things to know before playing around with it. I'm pretty new to the whole HID spotlight world, but I have put HID's in my car before, so I am pretty familiar with the terms used.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Stanley HID3000 manual?*

I own this light and will do my best to fully explain proper and safe usage of it.

*Charging*: The light comes with an AC charger, and a 12V DC car adaptor cord. The AC charger plugs into a small port on the back of the light, and then a red blinking light will illuminate to indicate it is charging. Allow it to charge until this red light turns solid green, which will indicate it is full.

The 12V DC charger can be used when the vehicle is on. Plug it into the jack on the bottom of the handle. For DC charging, the indicator light on the back of the spotlight will not illuminate, although the battery is being charged very fast.

Note that it can be run directly from its 12V DC car charger while the car is on for unlimited power. However, it cannot be run from its standard AC wall charger, and doing so may damage the light. Also, never connect it to both chargers at once.

*Maintenance*: Always fully charge the light before and after each use to keep the battery in good condition, regardless of how short the usage duration. It is optimal and important with the battery chemistry it uses that you always keep it charged up when not in use, and after each use. Failure to do so may shorten battery life.

*Usage*: This light will run for approximately 30 minutes on a full charge, and it will be at full brightness the entire time due to its excellent regulation. It has two modes; High and Low, which only affect its brightness so slightly that it will not really be noticeable. The benefit is that with the low mode you can get 5-10 minutes more runtime, and the brightness difference will not be perceivable in practical use.

It is important to note that you should not turn it on and off rapidly, as this can shorten the bulb life since it is an HID. Wait a minute or two after turning the light off to turn it back on again.
 Also, it is best not to fully run the battery down to the point that the light goes out, however this will probably not be an issue as long as you fully charge it before use and have a smaller light that you can use when you don't need the extreme throw and output of the HID. It won't do any serious damage at all to your light to turn it off and on rapidly or run it all the way down once in a while, however I recommend keeping this to a minimum to maximize battery and lamp life.

I hope this is helpful, and I would be happy to answer any questions you might have about this light.


----------



## jungatheart (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Stanley HID3000 manual?*

Don't mean to hijack this thread but Amazon has shipped the same light to me and I have a question. Can you leave the light plugged into the AC charger even after it's fully charged or will doing so harm the light?


----------



## Mjolnir (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Stanley HID3000 manual?*

I believe that the general consensus from the original thread was that it would not harm the battery. I have left mine plugged in after charging and it doesn't seem to have any problems.


----------



## BVH (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Stanley HID3000 manual?*



Mjolnir said:


> I believe that the general consensus from the original thread was that it would not harm the battery. I have left mine plugged in after charging and it doesn't seem to have any problems.



Yeah, that's what I concluded way back then. I don't make a habit of doing this but I have done it on occasion for a couple days or so.


----------



## jungatheart (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Stanley HID3000 manual?*

Thanks for your responses, I appreciate them.


----------



## jagster936 (Sep 20, 2010)

I can't seem to find it online anywhere. Has anyone scanned it or anything?

The question I actually have is regarding the DC charger at the base of the handle, we don't know when or how long it takes to charge, or I don't have the manual if it does indeed say how long! And how do you know when it is done charging from the handle?

It seems I remember that it said it will slowly discharge the internal battery even if you have it plugged into the handle?!

Thanks

Edit: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/251464

Found info there


----------



## jagster936 (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Stanley HID3000 manual?*

So how long does it take to charge the light with the supplied car charger? Also I vaguely remember it saying it will discharge the internal battery a bit during usage even when the car charger is plugged in? 

Thanks


----------



## jagster936 (Sep 20, 2010)

Though I would still like the manual if anyone has it!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 21, 2010)

I can't place it in this thread, it's better if you get in touch with me via the private message area on CPF.

I would be breaking CPF rules in posting the scanned images in a thread.

The version 0109 of my torch came with no "LO" switch and does not refer to this switch in the manual but everything else should be the same as the older model.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Stanley HID3000 manual?*

My manual states that it will take 5 to 7 hours when charging with the 12V DC charging cord (not the AC adaptor).

If you need further info from my manual send me a private message and I can enlighten you with my manual.


----------



## jagster936 (Sep 25, 2010)

That's cool, can you send it to me? No answer regarding charging time on the car charger?

Can't believe they designed it this way :/, to not have a charging indicator. Terrible


----------



## jagster936 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Stanley HID3000 manual?*

Oh ok thanks, yes I would definitely like a digital version of the manual, freaking joke company this is a mysterious product and the manual or reference to it is nowhere online....

Thanks!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Stanley HID3000 manual?*



jagster936 said:


> Oh ok thanks, yes I would definitely like a digital version of the manual, freaking joke company this is a mysterious product and the manual or reference to it is nowhere online....
> 
> Thanks!


 

Send me a Private Message and we can talk about the manual there. :twothumbs


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 25, 2010)

jagster936 said:


> That's cool, can you send it to me? No answer regarding charging time on the car charger?
> 
> Can't believe they designed it this way :/, to not have a charging indicator. Terrible


 

I have answered the question on charge time in the other CPF thread below.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/251464


There are two different threads going on the Stanley 35W HID manual. :twothumbs


----------



## jagster936 (Sep 26, 2010)

That's odd, does that link exist? The link you gave and the one I have saved neither work, but you did say 5-7 hours. Something else I noticed interesting too, the car charger supplied with the small Stanely LED light doesn't seem to charge the large one very well, through the wall adaptor port, I don't know if the voltage is lower or what, very strange, Ihave never seen it go to a green light, and not sure it charges it at all; the wall adaptor is speced to be 12 volts though usually if you measure with a meter they are more, not sure how it sags under load.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 26, 2010)

jagster936 said:


> That's odd, does that link exist? The link you gave and the one I have saved neither work, but you did say 5-7 hours. Something else I noticed interesting too, the car charger supplied with the small Stanely LED light doesn't seem to charge the large one very well, through the wall adaptor port, I don't know if the voltage is lower or what, very strange, Ihave never seen it go to a green light, and not sure it charges it at all; the wall adaptor is speced to be 12 volts though usually if you measure with a meter they are more, not sure how it sags under load.



The Stanley charger is not a 12v charger. The charging circuit is pretty complicated. The wall wart delivers up to 18v to the charging circuit. That charges the battery until it reads 'full' (14v for Sealed Lead-Acid?) and then opens the charging circuit and puts the green LED on. All lead-acid batteries are damaged if they sit empty for a while. About every 4 months drain and charge it.


----------



## jagster936 (Sep 27, 2010)

But if you look at the wall wart it is rated for 12VDC, which is the same as car's 12-14V most likely, under load. Sure if you measure with voltmeter they are always around 18 but I'm sure it sags to closer to 12 under load, but I have not verified. 

Yea every 4 months, charge! Draining is bad for lead acids. Your thinkin NICAD. 
Always best to keep topped off sure

I still find it strange the car charger into the wall wart charging plug doesn't work.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 27, 2010)

jagster936 said:


> But if you look at the wall wart it is rated for 12VDC, which is the same as car's 12-14V most likely, under load. Sure if you measure with voltmeter they are always around 18 but I'm sure it sags to closer to 12 under load, but I have not verified.
> 
> Yea every 4 months, charge! Draining is bad for lead acids. Your thinkin NICAD.
> Always best to keep topped off sure
> ...


 

Recently there were two threads running at the same time about the Stanley HID manual.

One has disappeared, maybe the moderators merged the two together to avoid confusion.

That is probably why the link no longer works to the other vanished post. 

*This wall charger is not your average charger.*

The Stanley charging setup works differently to most charging situations.

The Stanley HID charger works at an output of 18V - 19V DC.

I have made a power supply that charges the torch via the normally capped plug at the rear of the torch.

There was a lot of different information and plenty of speculation about how the Stanley HID charging worked in the early days. 

I could probably have used a 240V to 120V AC transformer to let me use the original wall charger but I went down a different road which gave me more of an insight into how the whole Stanley charging setup works.

I did this because I preferred making my own power supply and checking the charging rate out fully as in Australia we use 240V AC and the wall adaptor is not rated for that much input voltage.

My power supply is variable from 12V to 21V DC and from this I could tell what was happening with the charging Voltage and Amperage.

I have now set my power supply to 19V DC output and the torch charges perfectly similar to that of the original Stanley HID charger.

The torch charging rate is over 400ma from my power supply at a voltage of 18V - 19V DC.

There is no sag in voltage down to 12V as you have speculated. 

Believe me, it has to have a solid 18V or so to make the charging circuit inside the torch work properly.

After the charging LED finishes flashing orange whilst charging, the internal torch charging circuit will cut the power from the wall adaptor completely and then the LED turns green.

I have written about this rather extensively in the thread below.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/288098

Send me a Private Message through CPF if you still need the manual.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 27, 2010)

I hope I have made it clear how the Stanley HID charging works.

You don't have to be a Rocket Scientist to understand what I have said. :wave:


----------



## madmako (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Stanley HID3000 manual?*



jagster936 said:


> Oh ok thanks, yes I would definitely like a digital version of the manual, freaking joke company this is a mysterious product and the manual or reference to it is nowhere online....
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go: http://www.baccusglobal.com/stanley/manuals/SPOTLIGHTS/HID0109 MANUAL.pdf


----------



## LightItUpYall (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Stanley HID3000 manual?*



madmako said:


> Here you go: http://www.baccusglobal.com/stanley/manuals/SPOTLIGHTS/HID0109 MANUAL.pdf



Try this one, too:

http://media.wix.com/ugd/217982_044d465da9ff4d0abc5b9e3d6a21ca89.pdf


----------

